# Anyone else upset with teachers sending home chicks?



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

I have three chicks I have adopted because teachers incubate 50 or so eggs as a class project, then at the end of the school year they send the chicks home with their students. Parents are not prepared to take care of the chicks. Some kids live where town laws prohibit livestock. Kids are heartbroken parents are frustrated. I know three kids who's teachers let them take home chicks. I have those chicks now. What are the odds there are lots more out there.


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

I THINK it's great children are taught in the classroom about nature but like you I think it's a disgrace to DUMP the chickens at the end of the process. One of the most important lessons in life about keeping animals is that they are for LIFE not just for Christmas. Surely part of the teaching process should involve the planning process. This is probably a bigger lesson than just rearing young chicks and I'm sure a planning and organizing lesson would be infinitely beneficial to a child's future (and the chicks) than simply raising a few chicks for a bit of fun. It could be a really exciting process to discuss the PLAN for the chicks PRIOR to the hatching and raising. IF they planned the process as part of the teaching process then the children would learn the importance of planning, organizing and realize the responsibility involved in rearing and keeping chickens (possibly even 50 might survive the hatching) and if this process was implemented the chickens have homes to go to. If homes could not be found for 50 but only 20 then this would be known before the process began - WIN / WIN!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I think its great. It wouldn't surprise me that parents were informed but failed to pay attention or the kid didn't bring home the papers. There is always a 2nd side to the story.


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

True, but there is still a problem with the process. There has to be a better way to insure the chicks are going to a home that is suitable. I'm not teacher bashing, goodness knows they have enough on their plates as it is. I'm reacting to a sad little boy that had to hand over his beloved pet to me. I don't know, maybe starting at the beginning of the school year with paperwork that includes what's involved with raising chickens, local ordinances, etc. maybe only hatching the chicks that are claimed ahead of time. Not sending them home on the bus, but making mom or dad come pick them up. Watching 5 eggs hatch is just as wonderful as 50. My husband's cousin is a teacher that hatches eggs in her classroom. She has a farm and all the chicks that don't have a good home to go to, go home with her. I'm stepping down off my high horse now.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I totally understand what you are saying, as when my daughter was in pre-school they got to see eggs hatch etc. I was a bit uncomfortable with the whole, 'anyone can take them home thing', at the end of it all, & privately expressed my concern to the (wonderful) teacher at the time. The teacher did make sure the parents were aware of what was involved with raising the chicks, (and had a printout with information) but I do wonder just how many chicks actually survived and were kept by the original people who took them home. 
The pre-school could also send any extras back with the incubator they hired. Most were taken home by the kids in the class, and as much as I would have loved to do that, I knew I wasnt set up for them & the commitment at the time.
If it is organized properly, I think it is a wonderful thing....but I do still worry too many people say 'yes' to something that the really should have said 'no' to.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it's unrealistic and irresponsible to think that a chick can be sent home to just any home. It shows the lack of knowledge of the animal on the teacher's part and it also teaches children that chicks are like little toys instead of a real, honest to goodness animal with needs that are specific to the animal. They are a flock animal that need the socialization within a flock to live a full and natural life. 

I agree that if this project is undertaken that it should be fully planned out as to where the chicks go after the project and the breeds of chicks should be considered in that plan, their breed purpose and their eventual life/home discussed in regards to that breed. It could be so much more than just a lesson about how eggs become chicks. 

Not having a plan for the placing of those chicks would be the equivalent to having someone bring in a pregnant cat/dog/pig/rabbit as an educational tool and the offspring dispersed into all the children's homes willy-nilly. It shows a total disregard for the lives that were brought into the world through that lesson...like they are paper mache to dispose of after the art project is done. 

I'd be addressing this with the principal and the teacher and explain the difference between a chick and a little stuffed toy.


----------



## jhammett (Jun 27, 2013)

That is irresponsible teaching in my mind. I am a teacher and incubated 60 eggs with my kids this year. I know the kids BEG to bring them home. Incubation is a 21 day project so I handled the students questions early I required parents to request in writing that their student be allowed to bring a chicken home and that they personally come pick the bird up. I then provided the parents who were considering the bird information on raising chicks and city ordinances in their area. RESULT all the chicks that hatched are now in the coop at my house. The moral is that before sending a low animal home with a begging student you should ensure parents are informed of laws and responsibility they are undertaking. And you should not start a project like this with out being prepared to take that responsibility yourself. Ethics people!!!!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I know at the school I went to they didn't inform the parents very irresponsible!


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Not sure where you are located. I do know in SC things of that nature are in the syllabus.


----------

